# Finished 5 pedals today: Unicab, brown betty, monito delixe, jcaesar, dung beetle.



## Raspymcnasty (Apr 17, 2022)

I’m not going to lie, my fingers hurt and I am forever grateful for wire strippers. Previously, I used to just use my wire cutter to strip wires; after using my friends strippers, I realized how futile my frugality was.

Pedal review

Unicab: I built the unicab in conjunction with the L5 preamp for direct recording to my audio interface. It is a great eq that is specific to guitar.

Brown Betty: i don’t play much high gain/modern stuff but it sounds pretty good. Not much to say tbh.. i can’t decide between the at+ vs the brown betty for distortion. At sounds more old genre, the friedman circus sounds more late 90s early 2k to my ears. I kind of prefer the Friedman.

Mojito deluxe: this circuit was tough to build. I had to use a fluted pot and a solder terminal pot vs pcb through pot. However, this hits the tones so well.  So good that I’ll be making back ups.

caesar chorus: tbh it’s fine but I’m more excited about my dimension c build coming up. Eagerly awaiting parts. This is my second Cesar and prior to this build i used mlcc mod for the led section and i prefer the non red led version.

Dung beetle: oh boy this fuzz is amazing. I’m starting to get into fuzz circuits but i haven’t dived into ge fuzzes. However, this pedal ripppsss. I never got the feeling with muffs but this pedal seriously hits, i can get heavy distorted to dynamic from rollin off my volume knob. It’s definitely a must build, just like the mojito.

Lmk if y’all have any question.


----------



## Dan M (Apr 17, 2022)

Those look great!  How did you do the artwork and printing?


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Apr 17, 2022)

Dan M said:


> Those look great!  How did you do the artwork and printing?


Thank you! I made them in photoshop/inkscape.

I did the sunnyscopa film free method.


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 17, 2022)

Damn fine looking pedals. I too am a huge fan of the mojito, it’s been hard to find anything that can do what it does with my signal chain. Love your artwork. Very clean.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 17, 2022)

Awesome work!!! Gut shots?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 17, 2022)

Damn you, sir! I just bought a Dung Beetle PCB because of you!  

Nice job on the pedals! Very clean and simple. 

I've built all but the Unicab. Really like the Brown Betty. I was quite surprised at how much I liked it. Super, stupid versatile. You can put that one in front of any amp and it'll sound good. Same goes for the Mojito. That one is more mellow than the Brown Betty...but good for those times when you just want something with a classy overdriven feel. The Caesar chorus is just damn cool. Granted, it's not a Dimension C...but it can nail a solid chorus sound and then some.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 18, 2022)

Love the Orca Chorus. Saw a pod of the real deal about ten days ago, 'twas a rare sighting so close to shore.

Next fave is the Honey Drive, then the Scarab, the Unicab and last but certainly not least is the little Queenie.


----------



## Barry (Sep 25, 2022)

No guts no glory!!!


----------



## aefpv (Sep 25, 2022)

Raspymcnasty said:


> I’m not going to lie, my fingers hurt and I am forever grateful for wire strippers. Previously, I used to just use my wire cutter to strip wires; after using my friends strippers, I realized how futile my frugality was.
> 
> Pedal review
> 
> ...


Nice pedals. I may have to look at the Mojito!

By the way, is that a RaceDay quad battery that I see? If so, that is great. Flying drones is another fantastic hobby!


----------



## Funnel (Sep 25, 2022)

Those look great! There’s so much love for the mojito and the dung beetle on this forum. I’ll have to add them to my “must build” list.


----------

